# Cars



## Ptyler22 (Nov 3, 2008)

Now that I think of it I don't know what I want to say about cars... Somebody want to get us started?


----------



## manaheim (Nov 3, 2008)

Sure.  Um.  My car ROCKS!!! 

Well, actually it's a VW so it's a total piece of crap, but it's a highly entertaining piece of crap.  2004 VW R32.


----------



## Ptyler22 (Nov 3, 2008)

Ya well I wish I had a car. I would love an R32. I think you should get it re flashed, haha. My dad got like a 15hour free trial of it to try and see if it smoothed out the turbo lag, on his 1.8t. It did a little but he said it wasn't worth the $500 to keep it. They just plug a laptop in and reflash it, they also get power output charts, like from a dyno run. I believe it bumped it from 180hp to 220hp, but I could be wrong.


----------



## Ptyler22 (Nov 3, 2008)

What color is your 32? My guess is blue


----------



## SCguy (Nov 3, 2008)

Well, Oldsmobile Aleros are junk.
So is GM, come to think of it...


RD


----------



## Battou (Nov 3, 2008)

My car sucks....it's a ford and it'd dead....atleast I got it off the road before someone found it.


----------



## Ptyler22 (Nov 3, 2008)

Battou said:


> My car sucks....it's a ford and it'd dead....atleast I got it off the road before someone found it.



Hahaha, what is it?


----------



## Battou (Nov 3, 2008)

Ptyler22 said:


> Hahaha, what is it?



Ok actually it's a Mercury...but it's ford enough....but any who it is an '85 mid size Marquis. I've been trying to rebuild it and repair the damage done by it's previous owner but I have issues with ignorant parts suppliers supplying me with parts for a Grand Marquis. what's more my garadge collappsed on me so I have no where to work


----------



## JerryPH (Nov 4, 2008)

I like to think that my car is kinda interesting.  

It's a well modified 1999 Grand Prix GTP.  It doesn't do too bad for a 4-door grocery getter with a police radar and GPS verified top speed of 162MPH, 12.7 seconds at 107mph with slicks and 13.2 at 105mph on street tires in the 1/4 mile (I have well over 200 track slips that are 13.9 and quicker).  It dynoed a little over 390hp at the front wheels two years ago.

My favorite aspect of the car?  Driving at a steady 70mph on the highway, it gets consistent 38-39mpg and 20mpg in the city as long as I don't honk on the gas pedal (at the track my readout shows 5mpg... lol).  Not bad for a car that can carry 5 people and 2 weeks of groceries... and it does it all on 87 octane and is my daily driver winter and summer.


----------



## Ptyler22 (Nov 4, 2008)

JerryPH said:


> I like to think that my car is kinda interesting.
> 
> It's a well modified 1999 Grand Prix GTP.  It doesn't do too bad for a 4-door grocery getter with a police radar and GPS verified top speed of 162MPH, 12.7 seconds at 107mph with slicks and 13.2 at 105mph on street tires in the 1/4 mile (I have well over 200 track slips that are 13.9 and quicker).  It dynoed a little over 390hp at the front wheels two years ago.
> 
> My favorite aspect of the car?  Driving at a steady 70mph on the highway, it gets consistent 38-39mpg and 20mpg in the city as long as I don't honk on the gas pedal (at the track my readout shows 5mpg... lol).  Not bad for a car that can carry 5 people and 2 weeks of groceries... and it does it all on 87 octane and is my daily driver winter and summer.


Wow, 39mpg, for a hotrod, thats pretty good. decently quick too, especially considering its front wheel drive


----------



## Ptyler22 (Nov 4, 2008)

Battou said:


> Ok actually it's a Mercury...but it's ford enough....but any who it is an '85 mid size Marquis. I've been trying to rebuild it and repair the damage done by it's previous owner but I have issues with ignorant parts suppliers supplying me with parts for a Grand Marquis. what's more my garadge collappsed on me so I have no where to work



Ya, most parts places suck.  Your garage collappsed?? That sucks, did you have any cars in it?


----------



## polymoog (Nov 4, 2008)

This is a small banner I made with some pics I took of my car on a hot summers day the first year I had it (which was last year, come to think of it)







It's a 1997 BMW 320i touring, totally unmodified enginewise but still quite fun to drive


----------



## DavidSR (Nov 4, 2008)

My one car is a gas guzzler!!! GS400.

And my other car is awaiting a swap ..anyone want to help me? It's been sitting in my garage with an empty bay for the past year


----------



## Ptyler22 (Nov 4, 2008)

Have you seen the new ISF? Those things are awesome. I saw one in person over the summer, and I'm not sure if it had the stock size rims but they were huge, they looked like the stock ones but bigger.


----------



## Ptyler22 (Nov 4, 2008)

polymoog said:


> This is a small banner I made with some pics I took of my car on a hot summers day the first year I had it (which was last year, come to think of it)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like that last shot the best. That gen beemer, and the one before were the best looking IMO


----------



## Ptyler22 (Nov 4, 2008)

Anybody got a Datsun 510? Those are my favorite cars. I want one so bad. Throw a 300z engine in it and that baby would flyy


----------



## polymoog (Nov 4, 2008)

Hawaii Five-O said:


> Yeah I think the 1999 7 series was their best looking car yet



Yes I agree, modern BMWs look so bland, I borrowed one today whilst mine was in for service and it looked like any saloon from anyone, esp from a distance ...


----------



## Ptyler22 (Nov 4, 2008)

http://www.polymoog.se/moped/mop009.jpg 
Now theres a car! Fender flares?


----------



## usayit (Nov 4, 2008)

Nothing to say about cars except the selection here in the U.S. sucks compared to Europe and other countries.


----------



## polymoog (Nov 4, 2008)

Ptyler22 said:


> http://www.polymoog.se/moped/mop009.jpg
> Now theres a car! Fender flares?



Haha, that's what happens when you modify your car and need to widen the wheel arches to keep the tyres inside  Doing up old BMWs is very popular in Sweden


----------



## Ptyler22 (Nov 4, 2008)

Ya, it's just, man those rear flares are HUUGE


----------



## Ptyler22 (Nov 4, 2008)

My single favorite car...


----------



## manaheim (Nov 4, 2008)

^^^ what is that?

btw, ptyler... you GOTTA make your pictures smaller dude. 

All your pics are big even on my 22" monitor. 

Try 800 pix on the long side.  Seems a good size.


----------



## Ptyler22 (Nov 4, 2008)

That's a Datsun 510. That specific one is my favorite of all the 510's I've seen. I didn't take the picture I found it on google. 

Sorry about the pics, are they really that big? I tried to be conservative since I am using a 24' mac. I'll make it smaller. What is your resolution set at? that picture is only a 1024x768, so it should fit fine on a 17' screen, unless your res is set to something like 800x600. Wow, I checked the res of my screen it's 1680x1050


----------



## Ptyler22 (Nov 4, 2008)

How's that?


----------



## PatrickHMS (Nov 4, 2008)

What about the granddaddy of all hot Datsun 510's ???

Pete Brock, BRE (Brock Racing Enterprises) #46 ???

1970's, and most pics of it you will see are in b/w.


----------



## MikeBcos (Nov 4, 2008)

If you want cars, here's my collection, these are the running ones, I have more in pieces. :mrgreen:


----------



## PatrickHMS (Nov 4, 2008)

Methinks I see "my" old blue 1967 MGBGT...lol

LOVED that car.


----------



## Battou (Nov 4, 2008)

Ptyler22 said:


> Ya, most parts places suck.  Your garage collappsed?? That sucks, did you have any cars in it?



When the roof started comming down the car was infact in there, it did not sustain any significant damage but.....


I have some poleroids from then, they are of sections of the car but you can see the snow that was not supposed to be there, I'll try to get them scanned.


----------



## Battou (Nov 4, 2008)

Hawaii Five-O said:


> you have 5 cars?



No that is four cars and one pickup 



Ok I'm just being a smart ass but anywho


----------



## PatrickHMS (Nov 4, 2008)

The house in the photo reminds me of 714 Delaware Street....


----------



## Ptyler22 (Nov 5, 2008)

Oh, ya I am familiar BRE, those cars were sooo dam fast. Nothing could keep up with them on the track


----------



## kundalini (Nov 5, 2008)

Ptyler22 said:


> Sorry about the pics, are they really that big? I tried to be conservative since I am using a 24' mac. I'll make it smaller. What is your resolution set at? that picture is only a 1024x768, so it should fit fine on a 17' screen, unless your res is set to something like 800x600. Wow, I checked the res of my screen it's 1680x1050


From the sticky on how to upload photos.....



> And remember that your photo should already be sized down for forum viewing before uploading. The maximum size should be no more than 800 pixels wide, and 600 pixels high, in order for it to fit on most screens without having to scroll.


 

This is my latest purchase and my first Honda. 2002 Civic Si Hatchback. Fun to drive and got over 30mpg on my last trip. My spirited driving only gets about 26mpg.








It's funny to see a car thread with so few photos of cars.


----------



## PatrickHMS (Nov 5, 2008)

Okay...

Our first vehicle is a 2006 F-150, everyone knows what they look like...

Second Vehicle is a blue 2006 Cadillac SRX, don't see too many of them -

http://www.flickr.com/photos/13684348@N06/3004583727/


----------



## ferny (Nov 5, 2008)

MikeBcos said:


> If you want cars, here's my collection, these are the running ones, I have more in pieces. :mrgreen:



Shame about the MG's.


----------



## MikeBcos (Nov 5, 2008)

PatrickHMS said:


> Methinks I see "my" old blue 1967 MGBGT...lol
> 
> LOVED that car.



Nah, that's _my_ 71 BGT, and my daily driver. 

So I'm sick, I have too many hobbies.  But that is what life is all about, having fun doing what you like. The white Mazda 6 is actually my daughter's, it's the only four door, four seat vehicle we have though so we have to use that when we go somewhere together.

I do have one more 65 MG, but that's in the garage under reconstruction.


----------



## tron (Nov 5, 2008)

yay a car thread!  well im just about done building a k20 for my civic (engine managment by kpro).  plans are to boost the **** out of the motor, but the manifold on the exhaust side might be a pain in the ass to fabricate because i wanted a tubular style manifold but i think that would give me issues clearing the firewall since the k20 is 'backwards' from other older honda motors.

currently i have a boosted b18c1 in the car with an sc61 turbo.  its decently fast and i laid down just shy of 400hp this summer (well er its fall so idk).  i havent taken it to a quarter mile track, but then again its kind of retarded trying to drag a honda because off the line id basically spin my balls off through 2nd gear.  its more or less a highway cruiser, although i wish the turbo spooled faster.  maybe i should sell the 'turbo k20' project and stroke the current setup...  any advice?


----------



## Heck (Nov 5, 2008)

Ptyler22 said:


> Anybody got a Datsun 510? Those are my favorite cars. I want one so bad. Throw a 300z engine in it and that baby would flyy


----------



## MikeBcos (Nov 5, 2008)

tron said:


> currently i have a boosted b18c1 in the car with an sc61 turbo.  its decently fast and i laid down just shy of 400hp this summer (well er its fall so idk).  i havent taken it to a quarter mile track, but then again its kind of retarded trying to drag a honda because off the line id basically spin my balls off through 2nd gear.  its more or less a highway cruiser, although i wish the turbo spooled faster.  maybe i should sell the 'turbo k20' project and stroke the current setup...  any advice?




My advice, which is worth exactly what you pay for it,  is that if you are going to go to the time, effort and expense to build a very nice 400bhp engine, put it in a car with RWD, you'll have a much better chance of putting that power on the pavement without spinning the wheels.


----------



## Ptyler22 (Nov 5, 2008)

Heck said:


>



Is that from the Limerock Vintage festival? I was there, I was suure to get lots and lots of pictures of that 510.


----------



## Ptyler22 (Nov 5, 2008)

Aha I see you were at the vintage festival. I had a hard time getting good shots, given that I only have my 28-135mm . Hopefully I will be getting a 70-200mm F2.8 in the near future .  These are what I got from the show and monday races. http://tylerpap.smugmug.com/gallery/5982373_u9zhe#373533498_8p4mu


----------



## Heck (Nov 5, 2008)

Look at that.. What a small world.. I went on the Friday and was pleased with the access I was able to get with out a press pass. The 200mm was good for 75% of the shots but next time I hope to have a 1.4tc to get that extra reach...


----------



## Ptyler22 (Nov 5, 2008)

Ya, I really need those 200mm's I felt like my opportunities would have like quadrupled with a little more tele.  I want to try and make some pass to get onto the other side of the track, they have some great spots for press. lots of good ones without too, but not anything like the press spots. Next time I go down, I'll let you know


----------



## manaheim (Nov 5, 2008)

PatrickHMS said:


> Methinks I see "my" old blue 1967 MGBGT...lol
> 
> LOVED that car.


 
ooo... mgbgt... such a pretty little thing.  A buddy of mine restored a chrome bumper MGB a couple years back... don't recall the year.  He did a really nice job.  Stripped it completely, powder coated it, rebuilt everything.

He has a 1963 (I think) Spitfire now and a 1959 TR3A he just bought from his mom.  Both of those cars are in beautiful shape.  The spit has 24k original miles on it... even the inside of the wheel wells are absolutely pristine.

He also has a Ferrari 308 and an Audi S4, but those aren't nearly as fun IMO. 

I still want my Austin Healy Bug Eye...


----------



## lids369 (Nov 8, 2008)

i saw a lexus is-f today. has anybody driven it?


----------



## MikeBcos (Nov 8, 2008)

manaheim said:


> ooo... mgbgt... such a pretty little thing.  A buddy of mine restored a chrome bumper MGB a couple years back... don't recall the year.  He did a really nice job.  Stripped it completely, powder coated it, rebuilt everything.
> 
> He has a 1963 (I think) Spitfire now and a 1959 TR3A he just bought from his mom.  Both of those cars are in beautiful shape.  The spit has 24k original miles on it... even the inside of the wheel wells are absolutely pristine.
> 
> ...



Us car nuts are all the same, our cars tend to breed, one always leads to another. I have half a Spitfire in the basement, I saved what I could from a totally rotten one.

And talking old classics, I saw a Honda/Acura NSX this evening, I LOVE that car!


----------



## Battou (Nov 9, 2008)

Battou said:


> Ptyler22 said:
> 
> 
> > Ya, most parts places suck.  Your garage collappsed?? That sucks, did you have any cars in it?
> ...




Well, here is one of the shots from that period of time.







I'll tell you, this car has tought me a lot about the destructive nature of teen agers. I saw pictures from when the previous owners father bought the car back in the late ninties. It was perfect, I also saw just how the ownesr father takes care of his vehicles, it to is perfect. However in less than a year after it was given to him, the previous owner destroyed it. After I aquired it I have had a garadge roof fall on it and my neighbors tree fell on it....did not even scratch it, that sais something about the previous owner :meh:


----------



## manaheim (Nov 9, 2008)

Ptyler22 said:


> Ya, I really need those 200mm's I felt like my opportunities would have like quadrupled with a little more tele. I want to try and make some pass to get onto the other side of the track, they have some great spots for press. lots of good ones without too, but not anything like the press spots. Next time I go down, I'll let you know


 
Why not a 70-300?


----------



## Battou (Nov 9, 2008)

manaheim said:


> Why not a 70-300?



Horrible lenses, I have a 60-300 and it's damn near unuseable, it's too dark to manual focus let alone auto focus. As hard as I tried I did not get a single picture out of it to really get an idea on the optical quality.


----------



## Ptyler22 (Nov 9, 2008)

manaheim said:


> Why not a 70-300?



Not enough light. I'm looking for the 70-200mm 2.8


----------



## photo4fun (Nov 12, 2008)

Good thread. I like Dimes as well. Nice cars. BMW 2002's always catch my eye when I see them on the road. Lately I see more modified turbo diesel trucks than cars. Full size 4x4 trucks running 12 second 1/4 mile is odd but amazing at the same time.

Here is my toy. I need to plan to take some pics of it. Never really ends up the subject. First is on way home from work and second after hiking in woods for some fall shots.  93 Miata, far from stock.


----------



## manaheim (Nov 12, 2008)

Ptyler22 said:


> Not enough light. I'm looking for the 70-200mm 2.8


 
Keep in mind if you're taking shots in midday you're gonna have wicked tons of light, so some times you can get away with less fast glass.


----------



## ferny (Nov 13, 2008)

Lots of understeer on Sunday.


----------



## manaheim (Nov 13, 2008)

^^^ is that a Triumph?  Looks almost like a 4, but not quite... 250???


----------



## ferny (Nov 13, 2008)

Herald 13/60. Nothing like a 4 or 250. 

Clearer photos below.





I have washed it since Sunday. 





same place in May this year - with my road wheels


----------



## DavidSR (Nov 13, 2008)

Here are some pictures of my car..it's currently in my garage waiting for a swap...These pictures are from when I first purchased my DSLR so they have minimal post processing and not much thought has gone into composition..and yes..I know now that the tires should have been positioned the other way 

1.





2.


----------



## Ptyler22 (Nov 13, 2008)

photo4fun said:


> Good thread. I like Dimes as well. Nice cars. BMW 2002's always catch my eye when I see them on the road. Lately I see more modified turbo diesel trucks than cars. Full size 4x4 trucks running 12 second 1/4 mile is odd but amazing at the same time.
> 
> Here is my toy. I need to plan to take some pics of it. Never really ends up the subject. First is on way home from work and second after hiking in woods for some fall shots.  93 Miata, far from stock.



I know this guy put a camaro V8 into one and he kept the rest stock looking from the outside. It's one sleeper if I've ever seen one!


----------



## Ptyler22 (Nov 13, 2008)

DavidSR said:


> Here are some pictures of my car..it's currently in my garage waiting for a swap...These pictures are from when I first purchased my DSLR so they have minimal post processing and not much thought has gone into composition..and yes..I know now that the tires should have been positioned the other way
> 
> 1.
> 
> ...


Those infinitis aren't half bad looking. The back is actually quite nice IMO


----------



## photo4fun (Nov 13, 2008)

V8 swaps are popular.  There are even prefab kits now.  I went the turbo route.  Programable computer with logging. Adjustable coilover springs and shocks and just about everything else.

DavidSR, you doing SR20DET or some form of the VQ35??


----------



## manaheim (Nov 13, 2008)

ferny said:


> Herald 13/60. Nothing like a 4 or 250.
> 
> Clearer photos below.
> 
> ...


 
Oh, ok... you know, I think I may have talked to you about this before.

My memory sucks.


----------



## DavidSR (Nov 14, 2008)

Ptyler22 said:


> Those infinitis aren't half bad looking. The back is actually quite nice IMO


 
That's why I got it....here's a picture of another one if you want to take a look...I think he's putting down around 300WHP...oh and I have one of the rarer 5 speed G20's with LSD transmission ..it's a very fun car to drive!
http://www.koojo.net/CarPics/frontpage3.jpg



			
				photo4fun said:
			
		

> DavidSR, you doing SR20DET or some form of the VQ35??


 
Man, I would love a SR20DET or even a SR20VE swap, but my funds are limited so only the stock JDM SR20DE for now...but I have lost motivation to finish the swap...anyone care to lend a hand?


----------



## Ptyler22 (Nov 14, 2008)

DavidSR said:


> That's why I got it....here's a picture of another one if you want to take a look...I think he's putting down around 300WHP...oh and I have one of the rarer 5 speed G20's with LSD transmission ..it's a very fun car to drive!
> http://www.koojo.net/CarPics/frontpage3.jpg



Man I love those rims. BBS's are my favs,  oh can't forget the minilites!


----------



## hXcPhotography1 (Nov 15, 2008)

My Current Car







My next car (in about a year)





My dream car:heart::heart::heart:


----------



## Ptyler22 (Nov 16, 2008)

Idk, I think if I could have one car... Hmmmmm, That would be a very tough decision. I might have to go with a Porsche 550 Spyder.


----------



## hXcPhotography1 (Nov 17, 2008)

Ptyler22 said:


> Idk, I think if I could have one car... Hmmmmm, That would be a very tough decision. I might have to go with a Porsche 550 Spyder.



Mine would have to be either a 72 Muira





or a 63 GTO


----------



## Ptyler22 (Nov 18, 2008)

^Those are also nice choices^


----------



## Atropine (Nov 24, 2008)

hXcPhotography1 said:


> Mine would have to be either a 72 Muira or a 63 GTO


You have an excellent taste in cars! The Lamborghini Miura SV, Alfa Romeo Tipo 33 Stradale or Lancia Stratos Stradale are probably the cars I dream of.


----------



## Ptyler22 (Nov 25, 2008)

Relating, cars back to photography for a second. What's all of your favorite car picture that you've shot? I don't have a single one, but I'll post a couple of my faves


----------



## Ptyler22 (Nov 25, 2008)

These are a few of my favs. No particular order. 

1.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




2.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




3.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




4.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




5.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




6.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




7.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




8.


----------



## Ptyler22 (Nov 25, 2008)

wow, what the $*%& Those aren't the pictures I copied


----------



## Ptyler22 (Nov 25, 2008)

OK, now they are right.


----------



## mrodgers (Nov 25, 2008)

Bah, I was so busy with the house project all summer, I didn't get to a single car show the entire summer.  It would have been good because they would have been the first time I had a camera and some knowledge of photography.

Been wanting to get to the Wings over Pittsburgh airshow for the past few years as well.  It's free admission, just haven't had the chance to go on the day of the event.

I even missed the RC airshow this year because I made the mistake of taking my wife.  She talked my oldest daughter into leaving and going shopping!  My daughter and I have gone to every RC show since they started doing it.  This past summer, looking at shoes beat out watching little model airplanes


----------



## Ptyler22 (Nov 28, 2008)

mrodgers said:


> Bah, I was so busy with the house project all summer, I didn't get to a single car show the entire summer.  It would have been good because they would have been the first time I had a camera and some knowledge of photography.
> 
> Been wanting to get to the Wings over Pittsburgh airshow for the past few years as well.  It's free admission, just haven't had the chance to go on the day of the event.
> 
> I even missed the RC airshow this year because I made the mistake of taking my wife.  She talked my oldest daughter into leaving and going shopping!  My daughter and I have gone to every RC show since they started doing it.  This past summer, looking at shoes beat out watching little model airplanes


Ya, that's why my dad was soooo happy when I naturally followed in his footsteps and developed an obsession for cars. Unlike my sisters who could care less, they would rather sit at home an stare at the wall than go to a car show.


----------



## Lunchbox (Nov 28, 2008)

My friends 07 C6 z06 Vette....i am going to steal it, i drive it often and i am in love with it

i grew up around muscle and that by far is the smoothest/ best handling car with gobs of power i have ever had the pleasure of driving...dont get me wrong i have been in faster cars...but none were equally as good in the turns as the straights as this.


----------



## mrodgers (Nov 28, 2008)

Lunchbox said:


> My friends 07 C6 z06 Vette....i am going to steal it, i drive it often and i am in love with it
> 
> i grew up around muscle and that by far is the smoothest/ best handling car with gobs of power i have ever had the pleasure of driving...dont get me wrong i have been in faster cars...but none were equally as good in the turns as the straights as this.


Question I have is, is it a proper car or does it have a wimp auto trans in it?

I never understood why people go and buy expensive and fast sports cars, then buy them with an auto transmission.  Takes all the "sport" right out of it.


----------



## Ptyler22 (Nov 28, 2008)

Ya, I don't think they should even make automatics for sports cars or any cars that are remotely fast. If some wimp wants one, make them order it from the factory, that will make them think, huh, is it worth it to wait 6 months while the car is made? Or should I get the stick, which is right down the street at the dealership? 

Lots of people think that a standard is too hard to drive so they don't even try to learn, but it's so much more fun when you have a stick. You actually feel involved, and I think it probably makes people pay attention to driving more = less accidents. The only worse thing is driving in traffic jams, that sucks. I had to for like 3 hours the other day. NOT FUN.


----------



## Ptyler22 (Nov 28, 2008)

Lunchbox-Nice shots! 
That 89 Saleen is kick ass, those shots are pretty kick ass too.


----------



## mrodgers (Nov 28, 2008)

Ptyler22 said:


> Lots of people think that a standard is too hard to drive....


I find the opposite.  Automatics are quite difficult to drive because I've given up control to a machine.  They shift when I don't want them to, don't shift when I want them to, and lag so bad during the shifting it's pathetic.



> Lunchbox-Nice shots!


I'm missing something.....  I don't see any shots, unless you are referring to shots from a much earlier post of his.


----------



## Ptyler22 (Nov 29, 2008)

I'm missing something.....  I don't see any shots, unless you are referring to shots from a much earlier post of his.[/QUOTE]

No you're not missing anything, unless I am missing something too. I looked at his website, the link in his sig, he has some awesome shots, you should check them out.


----------



## Ptyler22 (Nov 29, 2008)

Did anybody see the picture of Fisichella over Nakajima on page 104 of Car and driver?? If you didn't go check it out. I would loove to have taken that picture.


----------



## Early (Nov 29, 2008)

Battou said:


> Ok actually it's a Mercury...but it's ford enough....but any who it is an '85 mid size Marquis. I've been trying to rebuild it and repair the damage done by it's previous owner but I have issues with ignorant parts suppliers supplying me with parts for a Grand Marquis. what's more my garadge collappsed on me so I have no where to work


Yep, Fords were junk back then, but they've come a long way since.  I guess the old thinking was you couldn't make them last too long if you want to sell new ones.  They had to bite the proverbial bullet.


----------



## Early (Nov 29, 2008)

mrodgers said:


> I find the opposite.  Automatics are quite difficult to drive because I've given up control to a machine.  They shift when I don't want them to, don't shift when I want them to, and lag so bad during the shifting it's pathetic.


I basically agree with that, but with the GM's that I drove, if you give the gas peddle a quick snap, it shifts to a lower gear, giving you more torque to make it up inclines.  I have a Dodge van that has a switch on the column for that.


----------

